# New Sleek Puq Press



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Puq Press has had a design overhaul over the last few months and the new sleek look has been officially released in the UK

We will showcase the Puq Press at Cup North 7th-8th Nov 2015

Come along and see the new unit in action.


----------

